# مناقشة مشاريع مسابقة 3 - تصميم واجهات



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (4 أغسطس 2010)

هذا الموضوع هو إمتداد للموضوع الموجود على الرابط التالي :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t193266.html

نضع هنا المشاريع المشاركة بهدف الاطلاع عليها ومناقشتها ليستفيد المشتركين بالمسابقة ونحن بقية الاعضاء :

مشاركة الاخ محمد كوشت وقد كانت عبارة عن لوحة واحدة:


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (4 أغسطس 2010)

*يامن أدلبي*


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (4 أغسطس 2010)

*غفران المصري*


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (4 أغسطس 2010)

*محمد طليمات*


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (4 أغسطس 2010)

*بعض آراء لجنة التحكيم*

تمت الإشارة الى بعض آراء لجنة التحكيم في المشاركة رقم 41 ،، نأمل مراجعتها.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (6 أغسطس 2010)

أود ان اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لجميع المشاركين اللذين تقدموا بأعمالهم في هذه المسابقة والتي تدل على رغبتهم في المنافسة والتجربة التي لا تجر الا الفوائد مهما كان الترتيب ، فجميع من شارك يعتبر فائزا في منظور الخبرة التي يحصل عليها والتقويم الذي ينظر اليه والاستفادة من الدروس والاحتكاك بالتجارب والخبرات الاخرى التي قد تملك منظورا مختلفا للأمور يساعدنا اولا على فهم انفسنا ومعرفة ما يتطلب ان نقوم به في المرات القادمة .. بالنسبة لي شخصيا فالموقف متقارب في المشاركات الثلاث الاولى ، حتى نوعية الحلول وطريقتها ،، ربما يكون لطبيعة المسابقة ونوعيتها واساسها الجاهز دورا في ذلك ، لكننا كسبنا مشاركين اعزاء ساهموا معنا في إنجاح هذه المسابقة الهامة.

لن اخفيكم ان الوقت الذي استغرقه تنظيم وترتيب المشاركات وإظهارها بالمظهر الذي شاهدتموه اعلاه أخذ جزءاً كبيرا من وقتي بجانب ما انا فيه اصلا من إنشغالات ، وهو باب نلتمس من وراءه العذر من كرام الناس للتأخير الذي حصل في إعلان النتائج ومن ثم في نشر الاعمال وعرضها للنقد والمناقشة. آمل من جميع الفائزين ارسال معلوماتهم الكاملة بما فيهم عنوانيهم على الخاص لنتمكن من تنسيق ارسال جوائزهم ،، شاكرين لهم المشاركة وداعين لهم بالتوفيق والنجاح في مستقبل اعمالهم وفي حياتهم بشكل عام. كما انها مناسبة لأن اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل والتقدير والاحترام للمعماري خالد صلاح لتحمله قيمة جوائز هذه المسابقة واستعداده لها من ناحية الفكرة والتحكيم وتقديم الجوائز ، فله كل الشكر على نظرته السامية وأفكاره النيره.

في الوقت نفسه ، اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل الى لجنة التحكيم اللذين ساهموا معنا في دراسة الاعمال وتقويمها وتقييمها وإفادتنا بأفكارهم نحوها ،، وهو جهد بلاشك مشكور ووقت مُقدر ،، فلهم منا كل التقدير وجميل الاحترام.

أدعو جميع الاخوة الزملاء الى مناقشة الاعمال وتحليلها تحليلا يستفيد منه المشارك بشكل مباشر ونستفيد منه جميعا بمعرفة التفاصيل الايجابية لنركز عليها والتفاصيل السلبية لنتجنبها في قادم اعمالنا ،، وهو الهدف الرئيسي الذي ننطلق منه للنقد البناء الذي يساهم في تطوير افكارنا ويدفعنا جميعا للأمام.


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (6 أغسطس 2010)

المشروع الفائز أرتفاعاته لا تمت بصلة للارتفاعات الأصلية!!!!!!! أنظر لأول ثلاث مقترحات ستجد أن الارتفاعات واحدة... و قارن بالمرفقات ستجد نفس الشيء
المقترح الفائز مجهود و فكرة و إظهار لكن الشكل ليس جيدا (في رأيي الشخصي ربما يكون خطأ) و سيحدث تغييرات شديدة للوصول الأبعاد تلائم الارتفاعات الأصلية .... أما كأسلوب عرض و فكرة ممتازة

المشروع الذي يليه ربما تكون الفكرة ضعيفة بعض الشيء و الألوان لا تناسب مبنى أجتماعي و المساحات الزجاجية قليلة جدا ... كفكرة كتل ربما تكون جيدة

المشروع الثالث اللون الأحمر و قلة المساحات الزجاجية ذهبت بالمشروع مع الريح و الأنابيب مع الألوان لم يكن موفقا..

المشروع الرابع إظهار سيء للغاية لأن الفكرة غير واضحة (غير ما حدث بالمشروع الأول) , و لكن أشعر أن الكتل و المعالجات بالواجهات في هذا المشروع هي الأفضل أذا تم أظهارها ثلاثي الأبعاد لأن المساحات الزجاجية معقولة جدا و الارتفاعات هي الموجودة بالأسكتشات و الرسومات التصميمية المرفقة و أن ركزنا بعض الشيء ستجد أنها حديثة التشكيل غير الأول تشعر أنه عادي بعيدا عن الإطارات الملونة هي التي أضفت فكرة جديدة فكان ينقصها الإظهار بشكل مرعب 

و انا أرى أن ترتيب كمسابقة و تقييم من حيث جميع العناصر فانا أرى أن الترتيب منطقي جدا
و لكن كفكرة مشروع أنا أرى المشروع الرابع كان سيكون مرعبا لو أظهر بشكل صحيح (حسب تخيلي)

و أنا أعتذر لأي نوع من الأزعاج خاصة أذا كانت البدايات لاذعة بعض الشيء و لكن لنرى و نناقش

معلش جايين نشعللها
:73:

:19:
خدوا بالكم


----------



## خالد صلاح (6 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله جميعا ..وكل عام وانتم بخير .. اعاد الله رمضان عليكم وعلينا جميعا بخير وبركة .. شكر كبير للفاضل د. فيصل وانا ادرك بالفعل حجم المجهود الذي بذل لعرض المشاريع بالشكل الذي رأيناه .. وجزيل الشكر له ايضا وللاخ جمال اللافي وجميع اعضاء لجنة التحكيم للجهد والمتابعه خلال فترة المسابقة ..

ايضا لابد ان نوجه جميعا الشكر للاخوة الذين شاركوا معنا جميعا في المسابقة .. واحيي شجاعتهم واقدامهم في النزول الي الحلبة والتحدي بدلا من الجلوس في صفوف المشاهدين ..هكذا تشحذ الخبرات وهكذا تعلمنا جميعا ونتعلم .. واعتقد ان هذا وسام اسنحقوه جميعا .. من شارك في هذه المسابقة او غيرها .. عن جدارة


----------



## خالد صلاح (6 أغسطس 2010)

الزميل bisalabisa2000
تحليل سريع جدا .. ونقد موفق الي حد ما .. لكن انت نسيت ان قواعد المسابقة تسمح بكل شيء ..والغرض الاساسي منها كان تقديم افكار معمارية .. اي منهجية حل مبنية علي فكرة معمارية واضحة .. وليس المناظير والالوان ..
لذلك يجب ان يكون النقد ..من خلال هذه النقاط ..
المشروع الفائز زاد في ارتفاع الدور الاخير ..ولكن ليس بالقدر الذي لا يمكن تنفيذه ..واحساسك بالفرق الكبير بينه وبين باقي المشروعات نابع من انه اختار لقطات منخفضة الارتفاع في حين ان المشروعين الاخرين اختاروا لقطات عين الطائر بشكل عام ..اضافة الي ان المشروع الثاني والثالث اهملوا ارتفاع البدروم .. واضيفت السلالم علي المناظير لاحقا .. ويتضح ذلك من مقارنة القطاع بالمناظير ..

وبشكل عام .. مشروع الزميل محمد كوشت لم يتح له الوقت لبلورة فكرة الا انه رغب بالمشاركة ..واحييه لذلك .

يامن ادلبي ..قدم نموذج مثالي لعمارة ال 3dmax التي اعتمد فيها علي قدرات البرنامج في النمذجة والجمع بين اشكال هندسية مختلفة والربط بينهم بعلاقات والوان قوية ..الا انني لم اري فكرة واضحة او فلسفة معينة ..كما لم يضيف التصميم الخارجي اي شيئ للوظيفة الداخلية ولا انعكس عليها ولا انعكست عليه ..لم يعبر عن الوظيفة ولم يشر اليها .. اختلف تماما مع فلسفة المسقط الافقي في الانفتاح علي الفراغات الخارجية ومبدأ المبني الشفاف واكد الكتلة وقواها اكثر مما يجب .. علي الجانب الاخر احسن في التعامل مع الكتل برغم اختلافها وتنوعها .. ايضا اختيار الالوان جذاب جدا ..وتغطية السقف الاخير مبتكرة ومناسبة ..

غقران المصري .. بصراحة لم افهم فكرة المشروع .. ولا المعالجة التي تمت لحوائط الدور الارضي وسقفه .. الميل في الحوائط وتأثيره علي المسقط الافقي وابعاد الفراغات .. الكتل اختلفت عن المساقط وزادت في اماكن وقلت في اماكن اخري وهو امر مقبول ان كان مبررا .. بصراحة نحتاج الي ان تقومي بشرح الموضوع قبل ان ننقده ..

ونظرة الي المشروع الفائز ..والذي اختلف معك ان مصدر قوته الاخراج .. فهو كما ذكرت في مشاركة سابقة في الموضوع الاصلي .. يحتوي اسلوب تفكير ممنهج وواضح .. وثقة عالية من صاحبه في قدرته علي التعبير ..
فكرة جيدة ومعبرة ..ترجمه معمارية واضحة للفكرة حولت كلماتها وتخيلاتها الي حوائظ ونوافذ وابواب .. مباني وخرسانة وزجاج بنقس الوضوح والقوة دون حيود عن الفكرة او تعارض معها .. ثم عرض ممتاز لهذه الفكرة وبذات القوة في تسلسل واضح للافكار وكأنك كنت داخل عقله وهو يفكر بها .. لا يمكنك ان تنكر انك امام معماري متميز واثق من قدراته ..وتقرأ ذلك واضحا في جرأة خطوطه وتكويناته مع رصانة فكر المهندس الذي تحكمه ثقافة الممكن والمتاح ..
في الجانب السلبي ..اهمل بعض الفراغات واستخداماتها .. ايضا تعارض مع مبدأ شفافية المبني وعلاقاته مع المحيط.. المدخل الخاص بالاعضاء ناحية حديقة الشاي ( الواجهة الجانبية ) ضعيفة مقارنة بباقي المبني برغم اهميتها .. الا انه في اطار المسابقة.. التطوير يمكن ان يعالج هذه السلبيات ..
بالتأكيد كل ما سبق هو رأي شخصي يخضع بكل تأكيد لقواعد الصواب والخطأ واختلاف اساليب التفكير ..الا انه بالتأكيد في اطار النقد البناء ليس الا .. وادعو جميع الزملاء اصحاب المشروعات الفائزة الي الدخول والدفاع عن وجهة نظرهم واكمال ما فاتنا ملاحظته ..وشكرا للجميع مرة اخري


----------



## MOHAMEDKHOSHT (7 أغسطس 2010)

اولا اتقدم بخالص الشكر لكل المحكمين في المسابق و المشرفين عليها كمااهنا الفائز بالمسابق لانهواكثر واحد يستحق
كما اشكر ادارة الموقع لعرضها للمشاريع


----------



## MOHAMEDKHOSHT (7 أغسطس 2010)

MOHAMEDKHOSHT قال:


> اولا اتقدم بخالص الشكر لكل المحكمين في المسابق و المشرفين عليها كمااهنا الفائز بالمسابق لانهواكثر واحد يستحق
> كما اشكر ادارة الموقع لعرضها للمشاريع


http://www.4shared.com/dir/SWGa9OYo/sharing.html


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (7 أغسطس 2010)

واااااااااااو بجد منورين يامعمارين 
ماشاء الله يارب دايما متقدمين في عملكوا 
بس في مشكلة انا مش فاهمة اللينك الاخير احمل منه ازاي ؟؟؟؟
وجزاكوا الله خيرا ومبروك للفائز


----------



## يامن إدلبي (8 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

أناالمهندس يامن إدلبي 
أشكر من كل قلبي جميع القائمين على المسابقة وأخص بالشكر الاستاذ خالد صلاح وفيصل الشريف على المجهود الكبير ولي الحق في الدفاع عن فكرتي ...

أولا : المسابقة تهدف الى وضع أفكار للواجهات الخارجية فقط 
ثانيا :وقت التقديم مضغوط جدا ( غير كافي بالنسبة لي في اخراج المناظير ) 

وسأتحدث عن مشروعي ومشروع الاخت غفران المصري ( لا تجيد التعامل مع برنامج الماكس وقد طلبت مني مساعدتها في الرسم فقط ) 
الكتل الزرقاء هي عبارة عن مسطحات زجاجية تسمح بالتواصل مع الطبيعة الخارجية , وفي قسم الكافتريا يمكن فتح الواجات الخاصة بها عن طريق مفصلات خاصة ( سيكورول ) ليصبح استخدام التراس أو الكافتريا صيفي شتوي . 

- بالنسبة لمشروعي : أحببت أن تكون الكتل عبارة عن تداخل اسطوانات افقية ملتفة حتى تكون المقاطع مميزة ( دوائر تساير المسقط ) وبالنسبة للون الأحمر يستخدم في الصالت الرياضية العالمية والاستادات كنقطة جذب بصري بالاضافة الى أنه يشكل تضاد لوني مع المحيط الاخضر النباتي , حيث أن اللونين الاحمر والاخضر متقابلان على الدائرة اللونية .

شاكر تعاونكم وبالنقد تكون الفائدة


----------



## مطيع يحيى (8 أغسطس 2010)

جميل جدا


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (8 أغسطس 2010)

أجدد هنا تهنئتي للفائزين بهذه المسابقة وعلى رأسهم المهندس محمد طليمات، كما أجدد تقديري للأخوين العزيزين م. خالد صلاح على مبادرته بطرح هذه المسابقة على أعضاء الملتقى ومن خلاله الشكر موصول لإدارة وأعضاء مكتب بلال الاستشاري الذين دعموا هذه المبادرة وصبروا عليها، وللدكتور فيصل الشريف على حسن إدارته لها وأيضا على جهوده التي لم تنقطع للإرتقاء بهذا الملتقى الهندسي العربي الكبير والشكر موصول لإدارة الملتقى وعلى رأسهم أخونا العزيز" المهندس" مؤسس هذا الصرح المبارك.

بالنسبة لي قدمت رأيي التحكيمي المتواضع في هذه المسابقة المعمارية، وأرى من وجهة نظري أن يتولى أخي الكريم د. فيصل الشريف عرض آراء لجنة التحكيم بنفسه، وله حرية تقديم عرضها أو تأخيره لحين التعرف على آراء أعضاء الملتقى.

كما سأترك للأعضاء حرية إبداء آرائهم دون تعليق أو وصاية أو توجيه، تشجيعا لهم وتحفيزا على إثراء المناقشات، ومقارنتها بعد ذلك بآراء لجنة التحكيم. فقد يظهر من بينهم من يمتلك القدرة على تقييم المشاريع المعمارية بكل موضوعية ومنهجية علمية، مما يرشحه مستقبلا للتحكيم في المسابقات التي ينظمها ملتقى المهندسين العرب- وهي بإذن الله ستكون كثيرة ومتميزة ومتنوعة- وربما تكون هذه مقدمة لهم للتحكيم في المسابقات العالمية.

وإلى أن نلتقي في مسابقة معمارية أخرى تمنياتي للجميع بدوام التوفيق والنجاح،


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك أخي يامن على كلماتك اللطيفه ،، وأشكر الاخ جمال اللافي صاحب المجهود الوافر والعطاء الثري ،، كما أشكر جميع من ساهم ويساهم في رفع مستوى ممارسة المهنة والرقي بها.
وردني العديد من ملاحظات لجنة التحكيم ، وقد حجزت لها مشاركة في الصفحة الاولى ، لكن الوقت وكثرة المشاغل هي سبب تأخيرها ليس الا ،، وسوف ارتبها واضعها في مكانها لتكون اساسا او منطلقا للنقد بين مؤيد ومعارض.


----------



## سهام معمر (8 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته و كل عام وانتم بخير 

اتقدم بجزيل الشكر الى كل الذين اشرفوا على انجاح هذه المسابقة وحرصهم على الرفع من المستوى الفكري لهذا الصرح العظيم.
كما اشكر جميع المشتركين في هذه المسابقة و بذلهم الوقت و المجهود لعرض مشاريعهم و شجاعتهم على تقبل النقد. 

مع الأسف انا لم اتابع شروط المسابقة كي استطيع ابداء راي بكل موضوعية و لكن, حسب الإضهار الذي تم عرضه, لاحظت ان كل المشتركين الفائزين اختاروا الشكل الدائري كما انهم استعملوا المنهج التكعيبي. و لم الحظ ان المشروع سينجز في بيئة عربية. بعبارة اخرى يمكن لأي مشروع من الثلاث التي تم اختيارها ,ان تنجز في اي مكان من الأرض.

من ناحية اخرى ان المشتركين الفائزين اغفلوا اظهار المشروع مع محيطه الخارجي كالبنايات المحيطة بالمشروع , لكي يتسنى لنا تقييم ما اذا كان المشروع منسجما مع محيطه ام لا ,من الناحية العمرانية و الهندسية.

المشروع لا يمكن ان يكون ناجحا اذا لم يتجانس مع البيئة التي سينجز فيها. والا نعتبره تحفة فنية قائمة بذاتها وضعت في متحف. حتى المتحف يجب ان تنظم معروضاته.

هذه كانت بعض النقاط التي وددت ان نتناقش فيها و على العموم هنيئا للفائزين و الى الأمام.

رمضان مبارك


----------



## sandra tom (8 أغسطس 2010)

*Thank you very much*​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (8 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم أخي الكريم دكتور فيصل الشريف على هذه الكلمات الطيبة في حقي... ما نقوم به هو من دفق حماسكم واجتهادكم.


----------



## g-f (9 أغسطس 2010)

غفران المصري
استاذ فيصل أرجو اعلامنا على اي ايميل نتواصل معكم من أجل الجوائز وشكراُ


----------



## ادور (10 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للجميع علي هذا البذل المجود هذا وانشاء الله نقدم المزيد من ذالك


----------



## خالد صلاح (10 أغسطس 2010)

الزميل الفاضل يامن ادلبي ..فيما يخص مشروعك .. كنت اتوقع منك دفاعا اقوي مما عرضت ولا زلت ادعوك الي مزيد من الدفاع عنه ..لكن ابتعد عن نقطة الوقت فكما تري احد المشاركين انجز اكثر بكثير في نفس الوقت المتاح .. اتفق معك في جاذبية الكتل المستخدمة وقد ذكرت ذلك في تعليقي علي المشروع .. وايضا اتفق معك في موضوع الالوان 

بالنسبة لمشروع الزميلة غقران المصري ارجو ان توضح لي علي المستندات المقدمة للمسابقة ما يفيد ما ذكرته دفاعا عن المشروع .. ما الذي يفيد ان اللون الازرق هو الزجاج .. واين تم توضيح ان زجاج الكافيتريا سيفتح بمفصلات خاصة ليستخدم كما ذكرتم ؟؟ كيف سيتم فتح هذا الزجاج مع زوايا ميل الحوائط ؟؟ 
انا في انتظار ردك ..واتمني علي الزميلة غقران المصري الدفاع عن فكرتها .. المناقشة اهم مما تم تقديمه واتاحة لفرصة لاستكمال ما نقص من المشروع او ما لم يتم ايضاحه ..


----------



## يونس الدايمي (10 أغسطس 2010)

اتقدم بالشكر لكل من ساهم في هذه المسابقة وكل المشاركين


----------



## architect saeed (10 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كل عام وانت بخير ورمضان
اود ان اثمن علي واجهات المبني الرياضي وانها بالفعل بالنسبة الي الواجهات فهي عصريه وجملية جدا واعتقد بأن المصم فعلا تعب عليها.
ولكن لدي بعض التعقيب من حيث التصيميم والمساحات . اعتقد ان المساحات الغير مستغله كبيره جدا فيوجد في الدور الارضي مساحه كبيره غير مستغله وايضا في الطوابق العليا.
اعتقد ان هده الواجهات الجميله اخدت حجم كبير بدلا من العناصر الوظائفية.
علي كل تسلم علي هدا الابداع في الواجهات


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (11 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس أو دكتور صلاح على التعليق على النقد الخاص بي و انا أعتذر على أي مشاكل قد تسببت فيها و واضح الفرق في طريقة النقد ...


----------



## habri (11 أغسطس 2010)

يا اخوه . اي برامج استعملتم لتصميم هده المنشآة


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (11 أغسطس 2010)

أسئلة رهيبة .... اليس من الواضح انعم جميهعم أستخدموا 3d studio max ما عدا الرابع مع أن الأول أضاف أستخدام الفيراي و التقديم بالpowerpoint


----------



## habri (11 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك يا اخ bisalabisa2000


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (12 أغسطس 2010)

العفو يا هابري


----------



## خالد صلاح (12 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للزميل bisalabisa2000 .. لا توجد اي مشاكل علي الاطلاق ..بل علي العكس اسعدتني مشاركتك وتعبيرك عن رأيك .. اكثر بكثير من مرور الكرام الذي قام به العديد من الزوار او تعليقات الشكر والمدح المتوافرة بكثرة في جميع مواضيع المنتدي .. ان يكون لك رأي معماري ووجهة نظر خاصة .. هو الاساس الذي تبني عليه الشخصية المعمارية . شكرا لك مرة اخري


----------



## MOHAMEDKHOSHT (12 أغسطس 2010)

اولا اود اعتذار عن طريق تقديم الفكرة لانهاكانت موضع بطريق غير مقبولة و اشكر ادار المسابقة لانها قيمت المشروع رغم انها صورة كما اشكر الاخ 
(bisalabisa2000)لدفعه عن الفكر



بعض اعمالي ببرنامج اسكتش اب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t213800.html


----------



## زينه (12 أغسطس 2010)

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
المشاريع حلوه اوى ياشباب ربنا يبارك فى مجهوداتكم الجامده 
انا مش معماريه اوى يعنى بس لو تسمحولى اقول رأيى 
المشروع الاول اللى بالفرى هاند بجد اكثر واحد عجبنى 
رائع التصميم وتداخل الماتيريالز حلو اوى اوى 
ده غير طبعا سحر الفرى هاند 
بصراحه بسيط ومتميز جدا 

وطبعا المشروع الاخرانى الفكره قويه اوى 
بس مش عارفه اذا كان اليوزر العادى هيحس بقوه الفكره واللا لأ 
وطبعا الواجهه جميله جدا 

وبجد ما شاء الله كل الاعمال رائعه 
ربنا يبارك فيكم ياشباب ويكفيكم شرف المحاوله 
ومبروك للفائز


----------



## خالد صلاح (13 أغسطس 2010)

الزميلة زينة ..نشكر لك مشاركتك ..ولكن نقدك غير موضوعي ولا يستمد لاسس تقييم حقيقية ولا للمحددات التي وضعتها ادارة المسابقة ..


----------



## شيك أرك (14 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم

أولاً أريد أن أشكر لجنة التحكيم و إدارة الملتقى .... على كل الجهود التي بذلت لانجاح هذه المسابقة
وباعتباري الفائز بالجائزة الأولى أتمنى من كل قلبي التوفيق لكل من شارك ومن لم يشارك ... وأنا مستعد للمنافسة مرة أخرى على أمل من إدارة الملتقى أن تطرح مسابقة جديدة قريباً إن شاء الله .

أما بالنسبة للجائزة فأنا أطلب من إدارة الملتقى إرسال الجائزة على العنوان الموجود ضمن المشاركة .
وأرجو إبلاغي ( عن طريق إرسال إيميل الموجود أيضاً ضمن المشاركة , بأنه تم التحويل )

ومن الغريب أنني بالصدفة قد استطعت الآن الدخول إلى الملتقى جيث كنت أعاني من صعوبة بالغة بالدخول .


وشكراً جزيلاً ...


----------



## محمد العجيل بن طه (14 أغسطس 2010)

أناعضو جديد في المنتدى وأود أن اشكرك على هذة الواجهات الرائعة


----------



## arch_hamada (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## خالد صلاح (16 أغسطس 2010)

الا يوجد هناك من يود مناقشة المشروعات المطروحة ؟؟؟ الاخوة الذين شاركوا ولم تفوز مشروعاتهم او الذين لم يتمكنوا من ارسال مشروعاتهم او افكارهم في الوقت المناسب مدعوين الي عرض افكارهم هنا ايضا ومناقشتها ..
ارجو من الجميع الذين يؤغبوا في المشاركة ان تكون مشاركاتهم فعاله وهادفه ..ولا داعي لمشاركات الشكر خالية المعني التي تزحم الموضوع ليس الا ..امل ذلك


----------



## mazen z (18 أغسطس 2010)

تمام


----------



## amr awad (19 أغسطس 2010)

والله كل برامجكم وشغاوكم حلو


----------



## خالد صلاح (24 أغسطس 2010)

لا جديد


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (24 أغسطس 2010)

*بعض آراء لجنة التحكيم*

سوف اسرد مقتطفات من ملاحظات لجنة التحكيم على أعمال المتسابقين ،،، وذلك للفائدة والإثراء ، ولجذب مزيدا من النقاش الايجابي حول هذا الموضوع:​ 

محمد كوشت
جميع المحكمين شكروه على مشاركته ، وأخدهم ذكر انه كان بحاجه لتوضيح الفكرة وبخاصة في البعد الثالث لفهم واعي لعلاقات الأشكال المنحنية مع الشكل المركزي ،، ويرى آخر أن الفكرة المقدمة منه كان يمكن أن تكون عملية، ولكنها عادية أكثر من اللازم. ويرى محكم آخر ان المشاركة الى تلبي متطلبات التأهيل.​ 

يامن أدلبي​ 
يرى أحد المحكمين انه قام بالتلاعب الذكي باللأسطح والحجوم والألوان ، ويطلب منه بعض الحذر في علاقات الأشكال الهندسية .. محكم آخر يرى ان المبنى في عمل يامن شكله يوحى بمصنع وليس معبرا عن استخدام الفراغ، إلا ان المداخل الفرعية والمدخل الرئيسى قوى ومتماشى مع الكتلة. أما بالنسبة للقاعة الرئيسية فإنها متماشية مع كتلة المبنى، ولكن يفضل أن تكون زجاج. ومحكم ثالث يرى أن العمل جيد من حيث التشكيل الكتلي ( بغض النظر عن عدم تناسبه مع المشروع ) وأن المتسابق لديه حس جيد بالتشكيل والاتزان ورؤية بصرية متناسقة ومتناغمة . كما أن الإخراج جيد وأسلوب التقديم فعال كطرح لفكرة، إلا أن التصميم يعيب الفراغات الداخلية. ويرى آخر ان عمل يامن ادلبي وعمل غفران المصري هما عملين متقاربين من حيث الأسلوب والمعالجة، والكثلة يمكن أن تكون أقرب للمراكز البحثية منها للمراكر الرياضية الاجتماعية.​ 

غفران المصري​ 
يرى محكم ان غفران لديها حس تكويني مرهف وناجح بالمستوى الأفقي للواجهات لكن ربما يحتاج لبعض التفكير في علاقات الحجوم ببعضها هندسيا .. وبينما يتفق محكمين على معقولية الاقتراح ، الا أن أحدهما يشير الى ان الكتلة في مقترحها معقولة ولكن العمود الذى يقع على يمين المدخل الرئيسي علاقته ضعيفه جدا بالمبنى والأرض، وخاصة سمكه الذي يمكن إعتباره رفيع جدا .. المدخل الرئيسى واضح وقوى .. والكرة التى على يسار المدخل الرئيسى والتى تعبر عن القاعة الرئيسية فى الصالونات شكلها قوى وجديد. ​ 

محمد طليمات​ 
تفكير محمد متميز على المستوى الفراغي مع حس جيد بالتصميم ، هذا رأي احد المحكمين ، الذي يرى ايضا انه ربما كان بحاجة لبعض التفكير أكثر في العلاقات بين الأشكال والوظيفة. ويرى محكم آخر ان الفكرة التصميمية قوية، والمبنى عالى لحد ما فأصبحت الكتلة غير مريحة .. الكتلة التى تعبر عن القاعة الرئيسية فى الصالونات كأنها جزء ملصق خارجى وعلاقته غير منسجمة مع المبنى .. وربما يحتاج المبنى الى تعديل ارتفاعات الكتلة. بينما يرى آخر ان عمل محمد طليمات هو عمل احترافي متقن، ومحاولة جادة للإقتراب أكثر من طبيعة المشروع وحاجاته النفسية وانعكاساتها على المستعملين والمارة. والمأخذ أن الشكل أقرب لدور الفنون ومعارض السيارات ورياض الأطفال منها للنوادي الرياضية الاجتماعية الصحية .. في الوقت الذي يرى فيه محكم آخر أن مشاركة طليمات إمتازت بما يلي:
- تعبير قوي ومدروس عن فكرة معمارية واضحة ومعبرة وحل جيد للواجهات .
- حس ممتاز بالكتل ومقدرة علي التشكيل في اطار قابل للتنفيذ .
- رؤية بصرية جيدة جدا وواضحة وتقوي الفكرة 
- معرفة جيدة بمواد التنفيذ واستغلالها في التعبير عن الفكرة .
- اسلوب تقديم متميز جدا .
- التغاضي عن تعارض الفكرة مع بعض الفراغات .
- تغيير النشاط لبعض الفراغات بما يحقق الفكرة ولكن يؤذي المسقط الافقي ..بعضها غير قابل للتنفيذ.
- لم يتفهم المتسابق معني الشفافية بالشكل الموضح ببرنامج المسابقة فقصره علي استخدام الزجاج ولم يستغل التنوع في المسقط الأفقي بين المغلق والمفتوح وتجاهل الربط مع السماء.
- ضعف لا يتناسب مع قوة الفكرة في التشكيل لكتلة المدخل مما جعلها اقرب لشكل كرتوني ساخر ..​


----------



## يامن إدلبي (25 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا للافادة


----------



## ابو قدري الليبي (27 أغسطس 2010)

انا بصراحه عجبتني جدا اخر فكره بتاع الشعار الالومبي والتي ان دلت فقد دلت علي احساس المعماري بالرمزيه القويه جدا جدا وانا بصراحه من انصار الرمزيه بالعماره


----------



## مهندس يوسف (28 أغسطس 2010)

تحية طيبة لجميع المشاركين على العمل الجميل وتميزهم يكفي فقط بالمشاركة وابداعهم بالافكار


----------



## فارس الافق (29 أغسطس 2010)

ماشاء الله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## عبــــــادي (1 سبتمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله مجهود رائع
اكثر فكرة اعجبتني فكرة شعار الاولمبيات
بصراحه ادهشني واعجبني تقييم لجنة التحكيم الدقيق والدال على بعد مدى تفكير اللجنة ورؤيتهم ودراستهم للافكار من كل الجوانب وليس من جانب الشكل فقط وانا متفق معهم بخصوص عدم الاهتمام بالمدخل وضعف تصميمه بالاضافه الى المبالغه في استخدام الزجاج
واهم نقطه هي لابد ان يتناسب التصميم الخارجي ويتوافق مع المسقط الافقي والفراغات وان يخدمها بشكل سليم وصحيح


----------



## الفهداوي (2 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى علي حمد (13 سبتمبر 2010)

أبارك الفائز بالمسابقة المعمارية وأرجو لة مستقبل معماري باهر


----------



## fadi zidan (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*الحقيقة انو عمل مميز*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

الحقيقة انو عمل مميز بس لازم يكون هناك اهتمام بالناحية الجمالية والفنية بالتصميم اخي الي صمم المبني تعب صح بس ما خلى مكان للناظر من الاربع نقاط 
في لو فرضنا نقطة تلاشي بالمدخل كان ما بيتناسب بين عظم المبنى والمدخل اشي تاني ما ترك مكان لشجرة حتى يتلائم مع الطبيعة المحيطة متل ما هو مفروض يعني مو مدخل للمبنى بيتناسب مع طبيعة الاستخدام 
اشي تاني الاصل بدل الدعمات او السندات لازم عملهم علاقات ما اضاءة يعني علاقات من اعلى تحمل الدائرة وبتكون بنفس لفة المبني هيك بكون اضفىلا لمسة جمالية لللمبنيى ...........




وبالختام بشكر اخي على التصميم وتقبل مروري واسف اذا ضايقتك


----------



## أحمد عبد المعطي ال (21 سبتمبر 2010)

البلان فين


----------



## يامن إدلبي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا للجميع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نشكر مجهود الجميع وأحب أن أذكر بموضوع الشهادات ..... وشكرا


----------



## ملولي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله جميعا ..وكل عام وانتم بخير .. اعاد الله رمضان عليكم وعلينا جميعا بخير وبركة ..


----------

